# Mosquito Larvae



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

So I was wondering, I would like to be able to feed my bettas some live food this year. I was thinking mosquito larvae because I would rather not buy the food. Do you guys know anything about harvesting mosquito larvae in a way that is sanitary/safe? Thanks! Oh and one more thing...if there is a safe way, when should I do it?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Once spring hits I start gathering and feeding mosquito larva and other critters that grow in tubs of water out in my yard.....to all my fish

The water may be dirty or nasty...but if the larva are alive the water should be safe......I have gathered from some pretty nasty water....just rinse really well before feeding......and never add the water to the tank...just the larva....I use an eye dropper to feed.....

I use a brine shrimp net to harvest..... rinse well..... then feed.....I feed the larva at all stages....I also will keep some in fresh water in the house...with a lid.....but its best to go outside to open the container since you will have larva that turn into mosquito...lol.....you don't want them in the house.....

If you keep some in a container in the house be sure and change the water each day.....

If you are feeding them for conditioning reasons make sure they eat all of them...sometimes one will get away and it may not be a mosquito larva and turn into a monster...lol....dragonfly nymp and eat the fry......


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Cool thanks! I wasn't thinking about feeding fry. Just my full grown guys. Is there anything I need to do to the larva before feeding like conditioning it in clean water? And can I feed anything really that grows in tubs to my fish? Thanks! And when should I start putting out tubs? Where I live the weather is jumping all around from +15 to -3, but there was mosquitos out yesterday.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I have been gathering mosquito larva for about a month already.....I don't do anything special to the larva other than a rinse in clean water........

Some of the critters in my buckets...I have no idea what they are and I feed it to all my fish and have not killed anything due to it....I have had a few monster show up...lol.....dragonfly larva/nymps and some other creature.....just one of the perils of feeding live foods....but the good out weighs the bad IMO......


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Ok thanks! I think I am going to put out tubs today! Yay! I am so excited! Do you just out out tap water?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

To be honest...I am not sure how chlorine effect mosquito larva.....I have well water so that something I don't worry about....but to ensure success....you may want to add dechlorinator unless you have rainwater....


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Ok thanks!


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Yayyyy! I finally got some! I am so excited! My bettas LOVE them! It's their first real experience with live food. Ate 'em up pretty fast! So I have 1 more question, is it okay to feed live food every day? Like I mean only 1 out of the 2 meals. Its pretty much summer here and I know that I will get lots this year. Its natural for them right? I mean they ARE fish. What do you guys think?


----------



## nowzem (Apr 14, 2011)

I set out a tiny tupperware to catch some larvae but it keeps raining and spilling all the eggs out, rar!  Perhaps I need a larger container, heehe.


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Ya I have a bucket with dirt and leaves at the bottom and then catch the right amount of larva for 1 betta, put it in a tupperware container with conditioned water, then when its feeding time, just put the betta in the conatiner with the larva until he eats them up, but him back in his tank! I dont put the larva in the tank because they are very small and if the bettas dont eat them, I will have a mosquito problem in my house! lol


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Once the mosquito larva start...I feed mass amounts to all my fish for every meal....have never had any bloat or health issues related to feeding the larva....they get so excited when they know live food is coming....lol...

This IME is one of the best foods to use to get the Bettas in breeding condition too......once they start feeding on larva its hard to get them to stop spawning....lol......


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Yay! I guess they will be eating live food this summer! Thanks for all the help! It will be hard to get them back on pellets this fall!


----------



## nowzem (Apr 14, 2011)

I found larvae today! I had a great time feeding my guys  How much do you guys usually feed? The larvae are different sizes....I just gave them a couple each because they already got pellets today (except my one betta who refuses pellets except for every blue moon...he got about 5 )


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I collect larva by the net full along with other aquatic larva..rinse and dump in the tank...I don't count them...lol......I do have a couple of males alone in smaller tanks and I give them a dozen or so.....I have never had any health problems from feeding live foods like this..their tummy will get full looking but this is not bloat...its a full tummy and normal and expected....it goes down in a few hours as they digest the food....

When I am getting ready for spawning...I mass feed them....all they can eat even leaving some in the tanks for later......you will be amazed at how fast you can get a betta ready for spawning with mass feeding of live food like this and the readiness they display.....if you have a hard to spawn Betta....try mass feeding mosquito larva for several days....its a great trigger...instinct tells them that when they have lots of food its time to reproduce......


----------



## nowzem (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm hoping to try breeding this summer, so that's handy info! <3

I *tried* feeding the worms to my females, but they are in a large sorority with some congo tetras and those tetras are PIGS. :evil: Needless to say, the congos are faster than my bettas and usually get the best food for themselves. Luckily my bettas are smarter and will take food from my hands! (^_^) Also, I'm not squeamish so the larvae doesn't bother me (at least not until they grow up!l


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Make sure you check city ordinances before collecting... If you live in a pretty urban area it might be illegal to leave stagnant water out due to west nile. In the country its usually not a big deal but its a big no no in the suburbs
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nowzem (Apr 14, 2011)

I live in the country on 30 acres...so I doubt anyone's gonna come a-knocking about skeeters  And besides, I collected mine from natural sources so I can't be responsible for THAT (although I'm sure they'd still find a way to ticket me!)

Thanks for the heads up, though! <3. I didn't realize they can fine you for something like that...not sure how I feel about that since west nile and malaria are so horrible...but STILL!


----------

